
Associations of Cognitive Function Scores with CO2, Ventilation, and VOC - tareqak
https://dash.harvard.edu/bitstream/handle/1/27662232/4892924.pdf?sequence=1
======
tareqak
The full title is: _Associations of Cognitive Function Scores with Carbon
Dioxide, Ventilation, and Volatile Organic Compound Exposures in Office
Workers: A Controlled Exposure Study of Green and Conventional Office
Environments_. I'm not sure how to best shorten it.

